# Far Cry Primal - Reveal Trailer - Releases February 2016



## chartube12 (Oct 5, 2015)

Probably an add-on like the dino one


----------



## Vanth88 (Oct 5, 2015)

That streams been going on for the last 4 hours. Anyways the name was accidentally leaked along with a picture from IGN's (Turkey) Twitter:
https://twitter.com/igntrkiye/status/651107690433912832


----------



## T-hug (Oct 5, 2015)

They put out a survey a few months ago asking what players wanted from the next Far Cry. I guess this was the top result.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 6, 2015)

this was much better than what a blood dragon sequel would have been!

 - Said No One Ever.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds neat. They can't do guns for shit anyway so a time period with no guns sounds perfect.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 6, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> this was much better than what a blood dragon sequel would have been!
> 
> - Said No One Ever.


I certainly would have hoped for a Blood Dragon sequel as well, but that game stands on its own and Ubi probably used up all their retro creativity on it anyway.  A Turok game with improved mechanics and graphics, though?  I like the sound of that too.  Just comes down to execution.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 6, 2015)

Slowest reveal ever? I've been to bed for like 8hours and it's still zooming out lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 6, 2015)

I heard Mammoths are in this game. Also, Ubi made a survey asking what do people want in Far Cry 5 (one of the options were dinosaurs :3)


----------



## bjaxx87 (Oct 6, 2015)

The return of Turok?


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 6, 2015)

A Far Cry game with sticks and stones instead of guns DOES sound pretty swell.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 6, 2015)

Added reveal trailer and PR to OP.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 6, 2015)

i'm not really into the farcry series, is this like "farcry 5" or is it more like the blood dragon thing?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2015)

mgrev said:


> i'm not really into the farcry series, is this like "farcry 5" or is it more like the blood dragon thing?



More like Far Cry 5.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 7, 2015)

Western First person Monster hunter


----------



## Xzi (Oct 7, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> More like Far Cry 5.


I wouldn't say that.  I doubt it has the same kind of humor/self-parody as Blood Dragon, but the lack of guns and non-modern location set it apart from Far Cry 3/4.  There probably won't even be radio towers.  :0


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I wouldn't say that.  I doubt it has the same kind of humor/self-parody as Blood Dragon, but the lack of guns and non-modern location set it apart from Far Cry 3/4.  There probably won't even be radio towers.  :0



Maybe you can say that it isn't like the other games since no guns, but it definitely isn't like blood dragon. It's not going to be a small game.
Also, the change in weapons and location doesn't mean it's not like a far cry game, locations change all the time in each game. Outposts, hunting, radio towers (high mountain viewpoints maybe? they'll figure out something.), crafting, OPEN WORLD, weapon upgrades etc, makes it pretty much like the other games. Just with a change of weapon type.


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 7, 2015)

Ironically I just completed the entire game of Far Cry 1 in 11hours (IT WAS HELL. 20 levels on an old FPS even on medium is extremely hard compared to modern FPS!). Some of the puzzles got me stuck, and the story was shallow but picked up near the middle. Still a great game and probably amazing for its time. I love to see how far CryEngine has come- though I still think CryEngine 2 was the most functional. Last game I played that used CryEngine 3 was Crysis 3 [and 2], though I think the functionality of the engine is a bit of a letdown compared to 2's capability. Interested to see what happens from here. I have yet to play FarCry 3 and 4... I heard FC2 is trash, but going to play FarCry 2 now.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 8, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Maybe you can say that it isn't like the other games since no guns, but it definitely isn't like blood dragon. It's not going to be a small game.
> Also, the change in weapons and location doesn't mean it's not like a far cry game, locations change all the time in each game. Outposts, hunting, radio towers (high mountain viewpoints maybe? they'll figure out something.), crafting, OPEN WORLD, weapon upgrades etc, makes it pretty much like the other games. Just with a change of weapon type.


IDK, they're changing weapons and enemies, it wouldn't be a stretch to assume they're changing other mechanics as well.  It's not going to be like Blood Dragon, no, but it's probably not going to be like the standard Far Cry fare either.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh god, if this is true, I really must play it~


----------

